# Wipers and more



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello all, had a great weekend. Wipers and whites had there feed bags on along with the sauger and walleyes. Most caught within 10 ft from the bank







































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Didnt have time to take many pics.....









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

nice fish,looks like fun!


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Shawn looks like you guys wore em out and didn't see to many other ppl in the background. Gotta love it when you have the dam to yourself and the fish are biting like that!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

TeamClose said:


> Shawn looks like you guys wore em out and didn't see to many other ppl in the background. Gotta love it when you have the dam to yourself and the fish are biting like that!


Amen!! You've got them tuned in up there. Great fish! They were hitting 4" swimbaits down here yesterday, within about 30'.


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Yea it was nice alot of people would pull in and see the water was up and then leave shiners was thick in there Greg there was a few big skippies caught to n a few mooneyes 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

zippododa said:


> Yea it was nice alot of people would pull in and see the water was up and then leave shiners was thick in there Greg there was a few big skippies caught to n a few mooneyes
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Still nothing but shiners here. Water was way up but they were still hitting 4" swim shads and Superflukes really close. I expected the water to be a lot dirtier but ut wasn't. Kids are spoiled now!!!!


----------

